# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  جلاب جامون(حلاوه هنديه)

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساؤكم بالخيرااات والمسرااات والافراااح العاامره انشاء الله
وكل عاام والغااالين بالف خييييير 
جلاب جامون (طريقة ثانية) 
المقادير : 
كوب وربع الكوب حليب بودرة 
كوب ونصف الكوب سميد (مطحون للمرة الثانية) 
ثلث كوب حليب سائل 
واربع مربعات جبن كيري 
نصف ملعقة شاي خميرة 
نصف ملعقة شاي بكنج بودر
وربع ملقعة شاي بيكربونات الصودا 
رشة هيل مطحون
زيت 
الطريقة : 
توضع جميع المقادير ماعدا الزيت في آنية للعجن وتعجن جيداً 
تغطي العجينة لمدة ربع ساعة 
توخذ قطعة صغيرة وتكور بين راحتى اليد وتحمر في الزيت الغزير 
توضع في طبق التقديم وتصب عليها الشيرة حتى تغطيها
تقدم أما باردة أو ساخنة 

وصحتيييييييييييين والف عااااااافيه
مسرووق

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلموو فروحه على النقل الرائع 
لا عدمنا جديدك

----------


## فرح

> يسلموو فروحه على النقل الرائع 
> لا عدمنا جديدك



يسلم قلبك قمووورتنا الغاااليه
والروووعه تكمن بتعطيرك متصفحي 
دوووم هالاشراااقه الحلوووه منك ياااقلبي 
موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوووره فروووحه على الوصف الحلوو*
*الله يعطيج العاااافيه*
*لاعدمنااا المزيييد*
*تحيااااتي*

----------

